# Epson stylus photo rx420



## Swetz (Oct 27, 2007)

I recently replaced my black cart due to it showing as empty (even though it wasn't). the clour carts were still ok, so didn't need to replace them. Now though, the colour carts need replacing (again a couple of them still have ink in them). having replaced the 3 colour carts, the black cart now shows as empty (even though it is vertually brand new).

Is it possible to reset the cart to think it is full, therefore making use of the ink still in the cart?

Thanks, Swetz.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. You can try the Epson SCC utility and see if you can reset the fill. Do not remove any suspected good cart unless you are going to replace them, the print heads will dry out and clog or the cart will not be able to take a charge and you'll waste it.


----------



## Swetz (Oct 27, 2007)

Tried this but everything i try comes back with a message "Privileged Instruction" "Please wait..." then seems to crash. Possibly a Vista compatability issue??


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Did you check Epson's site for new drivers and such for Vista


----------



## Swetz (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah,

Had loads of problems installing the printer when i first got the machine with vista pre-installed (no surprises there!) Ended up having to delete the infcache file to get the thing to install. They offer no new printer drivers (they do Epson scan - as it is a multifunction device) but no additional printer driver. Vista is supposed to see it as plug-and-play!

I have seen dummy carts available for less than £10, do you know if these are reliable? I don't want to start throwing good money after bad - if you see what i mean!

thanks for the reply btw.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

On the UK Epson site, the last revision for your printer was in 2004, I don't think there is any Vista support for your printer, you can try the compatability wizard and run it as a XP device or try a generic driver, as for dummy carts, I've never tried them so I don't know about them, but I can say is Epson printers do require high quality ink to prevent clogging of the integral print heads, personally I wouldn't risk it


----------

